# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Αγιος Νικόλαος

## sque

Πριν δυο μήνες δεν κατάφερα να βρω μια άκρη... 
Μήπως κάτι άλλαξε? Έχει γίνει καμία κίνιση στην περιοχή, μιλάω για την περιοχή γύρω απο τον σταθμό αγίου νικολάου. 

Όποιος έχει ξεκινίσει να κάνει κάτι, ή έχει στήσει, ή σκέφτεται ενεργά, ας κάνει ποστ εδώ... άντε πολυ το αργήσαμε  ::

----------


## nantito

Για κοίτα τι γίνεται στην Κυψέλη άμα σε ενδιαφέρει  ::

----------


## sque

Μου πέφτει λίγο μακρυά :/ Αν και κάποια μέρη της κυψέλης τα βλέπω καθαρά...
Το θέμα είναι να βρώ κατι εδώ κοντά διότι δεν έχω κεραία, οπότε να μην αγοράσω και να δω οτι τελικά δεν θα τα καταφέρω, εκτός και αν ενοικιάζει κανείς εξοπλισμό για scan  ::  

(Ty για την μεταφορά!)  ::

----------


## pikos

Κάντε ένα scan για το 
ESSID: awmn-2435-test σε οριζόντια πόλωση

----------


## gadgetakias

Που ακριβώς στον Αγ. Νικόλαο είσαι; Από βδομάδα έχουμε εξελίξεις..

----------


## pikos

Δροσοπούλου και Γρηγοροβίου Corner  :: P

----------


## sque

Εγω επί της Μ.Κόρακα, κοντά στο σταθμό

----------


## dti

sque πιθανότατα σε καλύπτει ήδη το ap που έχει στηθεί στον stafan #4218.

----------


## spirosco

> sque πιθανότατα σε καλύπτει ήδη το ap που έχει στηθεί στον stafan #4218.


Επ, Δαμιανε σ'επιασα  ::  
Ο stafan ειναι ββ κομβος? αν ναι, τοτε τα στοιχεια του γρηγορα για φακελωμα στο nagios.

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> sque πιθανότατα σε καλύπτει ήδη το ap που έχει στηθεί στον stafan #4218.
> 
> 
> Επ, Δαμιανε σ'επιασα  
> Ο stafan ειναι ββ κομβος? αν ναι, τοτε τα στοιχεια του γρηγορα για φακελωμα στο nagios.


Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν εξαρτάται μόνο απο μένα. Για το link με Philip_633, το οποίο να σημειώσω έπαιζε πολύ καλά, απο τη μεριά μου είναι όλα οκ, περιμένω το Φίλιππο να τελειώσει κάποιες εργασίες που άρχισε πρίν 3 βδομάδες  ::  Παράλληλα γίνεται προσπάθεια για δεύτερο σταθερό και αξιόπιστο link...
To ap δουλεύει και περιμένει πελάτες...

----------


## sque

> sque πιθανότατα σε καλύπτει ήδη το ap που έχει στηθεί στον stafan #4218.


Οκ θα το ψάξω, ελπίζω να είμαι πιο τυχερός αυτή τη φορα  ::

----------


## sque

Πέχτηκε πουστιά  ::  
Στο χάρτη ο stafan φαίνεται δίπλα στο dti-4, εαν αυτό ισχύει τότε... ελπίζω να είναι 3 ορόφους παραπάνω. Όταν είχαμε προσπαθήσει να συνδεθώ σε εσένα(δαμιανέ) ούτε μύγα δεν έπιανα. Έχω μια 7οροφη πολυκατικοία στα 20 μέτρα προς αυτή την κατεύθηνση.

----------


## dti

Είναι 5 ορόφους πιο ψηλά και γι αυτό άλλωστε πήγε το ap εκεί.
Κατά τ΄άλλα είναι δεν είναι 100 μ. από το dti-4.

----------


## sque

Κανω scan αυτή τη στιγμή και τον μόνο που πιάνω είναι τον 4002(Περιστέρι!)  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάνε και ένα scanάκι προς Άνω Πατήσια - Τέρμα Πατησίων αν έχεις οπτική. Έχω αρκετό άνοιγμα προς Κάτω Πατήσια.  ::

----------


## chdimitris

Γειά σας ρε παιδία,

Ψάχνομαι για να στήσω και εγώ κάτι να συνδεθώ στο AWMN. Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει επαφή στην περιοχή των ΚΤΕΛ Λιοσίων? Μένω σε ψηλή πολικατοικία και βλέπω αρκετά μακριά. Επίσης τι εξοπλισμό ακριβώς χρειάζομαι επιεδή πολλά ακούω και έχω μπερδευτεί.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

Μπορείς να συνδεθείς πανεύκολα στον κόμβο stafan #4218 (από τον οποίο δεν πρέπει να απέχεις πάνω από 150 μ.).
Προτού όμως κάνεις οτιδήποτε μελέτησε καλά αυτό εδώ και κάνε καταχώρηση στη nodedb.

----------


## stafan

> Κανω scan αυτή τη στιγμή και τον μόνο που πιάνω είναι τον 4002(Περιστέρι!)


Μαλλον πρέπει να ξαναδοκιμάσεις γιατί την Κυριακή το AP ήταν down μέχρι τις 3 μμ. Τί να κάνουμε, με έβαλε ο Acinonyx (και καλά έκανε δηλαδή) να πειραματιστώ με wrt σαν AP όπου και απογοητεύτηκα. Περιμένω scan με aeropeek για να βρώ τον υπαίτιο  ::  

ΥΓ. Βασίλη κα. μήν ανησυχείτε είμαι στις δοκιμές για AP στα 4 mw  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Πριν από λίγο έκανα ένα πολύ πρόχειρο-βιαστικό (ξεφτίλα για την ακρίβεια) scan που είχα 1 χρόνο να κάνω περίπου και έπιασα αρκετούς (λεπτομέριες στο αρχείο του Netstubler).

Εντύπωση κάνει ότι πιάνω με πολύ ισχυρό σήμα τους drid, maxfuels & luminus. Τον ONikosEimai (737) δεν τον αναφέρω για να μην θορυβήσω τους γείτονές που μένουν τριγύρω λόγο εκπομπής..  ::  

Ετσι προκύπτει ότι από τον Αγ. Νικόλαο μπορούν να βγουν BB προς Κυψέλη και Περιστέρι.

Αύριο θα γίνει σωστότερο scan με πιο σωστά αποτελέσματα.

Το ερώτημα είναι αν BB προς Κυψέλη & Περιστέρι είναι χρήσιμα. Επίσης ποιος από αυτούς που αναφέρω ενδιαφέρονται;

----------


## B52

> Το ερώτημα είναι αν BB προς Κυψέλη & Περιστέρι είναι χρήσιμα. Επίσης ποιος από αυτούς που αναφέρω ενδιαφέρονται;


Για πες αν θες την οδο και την περιοχη (κυψελη ?) που εγινε τπ scan να δω στο my sat την αποσταση απο maxfuel και θα δουμε μετα για bblink ....

----------


## sque

Πριν λίγο (ώρα 5:17 πμ) δοκίμασα να ξανακάνω ένα scanaki. Επιασα λίγο τον stafan αλλα το σήμα δεν είναι εφικτό για link ούτε με 2 Μw. 
Α ρε pkou... τι ήθελες κ μετακόμιζες?  ::  

Τέσπα η ερώτηση είναι μήπως η κεραία που κάνω τα scans κόβει ΤΟΣΟ πολύ ώστε να μην βλέπω κανέναν?
Εδώ μπορείεται να την δείτε.
Παρόλα αυτα απο το σπίτι ενός φίλου έχω κάνει πετυχημένα scans και links μέχρι τα 500~600μέτρα σε καλή ποιότητα.

----------


## dti

Με το θόρυβο που υπάρχει χρειάζεσαι απόλυτα κατευθυντική κεραία.
Η cantenna δεν βγάζει πάνω από 9-10 db. Με μια 24άρα κεραία θα έχεις κάπου 15 db παραπάνω, ότι ακριβώς σου χρειάζεται για να κάνεις ένα αξιοπρεπές link (μέσω stafan κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).

----------


## Philip

> Εντύπωση κάνει ότι πιάνω με πολύ ισχυρό σήμα τους drid, maxfuels & luminus. 
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι αν BB προς Κυψέλη & Περιστέρι είναι χρήσιμα. Επίσης ποιος από αυτούς που αναφέρω ενδιαφέρονται;


Σχετικά με τον Luminus είναι Client σε εμένα, βεβαία δεν ξέρω εάν έχει ενδιαφέρον για Bblink θα μιλήσω μαζί του και βλέπουμε.

----------


## xxx_69

> Όποιος έχει ξεκινήσει να κάνει κάτι, ή έχει στήσει, ή σκέφτεται ενεργά, ας κάνει ποστ εδώ... άντε πολυ το αργήσαμε




καλησπέρα...
εγω σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι στα κατω πατησσια αλλα κολλαω λιγακi..
μενω σε ουρανοξυστη κ ειμαι τοσο ψηλα που βλεπω ΟΛΗ την αθηνα ''πιατο''...
φωτο απο το μπαλκονι μου εχω στο dc..

Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## stafan

> Όποιος έχει ξεκινήσει να κάνει κάτι, ή έχει στήσει, ή σκέφτεται ενεργά, ας κάνει ποστ εδώ... άντε πολυ το αργήσαμε 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> καλησπέρα...
> εγω σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι στα κατω πατησσια αλλα κολλαω λιγακi..
> μενω σε ουρανοξυστη κ ειμαι τοσο ψηλα που βλεπω ΟΛΗ την αθηνα ''πιατο''...
> φωτο απο το μπαλκονι μου εχω στο dc..
> ...


Έχεις pm  ::

----------


## xxx_69

> Έχεις pm


stefan επεσες μεσα....
σωστος εισαι..
εχεις pm..


φιλικα 
Κωστας

----------


## KrAiBoW

sque ? kalispera sou. egw eimai sta katw pathsia ston Agio Nikolao sthn Serafh kai zymprakaki gwnia.

prospathw kai gw na parw ta aparetita na syndethw.

----------

